# Primal dog food



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

The ingredients look ok to me. I've been giving the freeze-dried lamb nuggets to Rain, but not as a complete meal or primary part of her diet. She's not a picky eater. It's expensive.

From the Primal website :

Ingredients: Lamb Hearts, Lamb Livers, Ground Lamb Bones, Organic Kale, Organic Carrots, Organic Yams, Organic Broccoli, Organic Apples, Cranberries, Blueberries, Organic Pumpkin Seeds, Organic Sunflower Seeds, Minerals (Zinc Sulfate, Copper Carbonate, Sodium Selenite), Organic Parsley, Organic Apple Cider Vinegar, Salmon Oil, Organic Coconut Oil, Organic Quinoa Sprout Powder, Dried Organic Kelp, Alfalfa, Natural Vitamin E, Mixed Tocopherols (natural preservative).

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein (min)	39%
Crude Fat (min)	38%
Crude Fiber (max)	1%
Moisture (max)	3%

Additional Product Information:
Lamb	77% Organic Ingredients	20%
Produce	20%	Organ Meat	7%
Supplements	3%	Bone Content	6%
CA-to-P ratio	1.14:1​


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

well i went to the store listed near me on the primals website and apparently they dont carry it in stock. they can order it but that takes 3 weeks. i went to my favorite petstore mud bay and got some stella and chewys since it was the only one they had that came in smaller parts and also came in a small bag. got both the freeze dried and the frozen to try. but mud bay will be carrying primal in april so i am still interested in that. so if anyone has used either please let me know what you think.


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

Lula eats the frozen nuggets. Turkey & Sardine. She loves them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Dawnsohma said:


> what are your thoughts about this one? i was interested in maybe trying Esther on this maybe....she doesn't like to eat anything i swear! she has gained weight since i started her on the homecooked food but now both dogs seem to poop a lot less often and the poop is not as healthy looking. she went over 24 hours the other day with no poop. oliver seems to be having a hard time going as well.


I have not tried this with Max, but I've seen recommended on here a lot-with constipation issues, try giving a spoon of canned pumpkin. Supposed to help.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Canned pumpkin or boiled sweet potato. Both work for tummy issues.


----------

